# Coors gear collection?



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Have you tried calling or going to the plant? I certainly wouldn't employ someone to look after (non-employees) lost shit. I certainly wouldn't hold on to something for 2 months either. 

I'm surprised there are no boaters that work there just to get free gear that people seem to abandon.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh thanks! I didn't think of that. I thought they would employ a person 24/7 to strain the river looking for lost river gear. I was in no way trying to find out if there is a specific person or office that people had contacted in the past looking for lost gear. Thank you.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Ryanrugger said:


> Oh thanks! I didn't think of that. I thought they would employ a person 24/7 to strain the river looking for lost river gear. I was in no way trying to find out if there is a specific person or office that people had contacted in the past looking for lost gear. Thank you.


Again, not trying to sound like a dick BUT..

If it was my boat I would pick up the phone or better yet go over there and see. Have you tried that? Instead of asking for 2nd or 3rd hand information on mountainbuzz.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

streetdoctor said:


> Again, not trying to sound like a dick BUT..
> 
> If it was my boat I would pick up the phone or better yet go over there and see. Have you tried that? Instead of asking for 2nd or 3rd hand information on mountainbuzz.



you may be right...... but yea....... you might be a dick


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

+1. Streetdoctor and his infinite wisdom from his second year of kayaking


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Captain said:


> +1. Streetdoctor and his infinite wisdom from his second year of kayaking


What does this really have to do with boating? Maybe I came off like a dick (unintentional) but if you lost something and you believed a certain someone/some place to have it wouldn't you go ask them? Or would you post online to a message forum? Especially if it was a $1000 boat? Are we as a society so socially awkward that we're afraid to make a phone call? Unfortunately you can't text the brewery…. (you could send an email though!)

It took me 30 seconds to find this number. 1-800-645-5376. This is the Coors call center, I'm sure they can put you in touch with the brewery and I'm sure they get questions like this all the time. Call them tomorrow during business hours and explain your situation.

BTW: You're kind of acting like a dick… I've only been boating two years, lighten up


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

StreetDoctor are you a paramedic?


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)




----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I heard the entrance boof to the lower gnarrows is gone?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

gannon_w said:


> I heard the entrance boof to the lower gnarrows is gone?


hahaha oh boy.. now you're just trying to get me in trouble!


----------

